# Jim's Stuff



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

*Living Room*
Sony HDF-E50A10 50" LCD RPTV
Yamaha RX-V450 85w x 6
JBL N-24 Mains and Surrounds
JBL N-Center Center Channel
Logitech Harmony 688 Remote
Xbox (chipped, 120gb HD)
PS2 (chipped)
Xbox 360 Premium/4 wireless controllers
Samsung SIR-S4040R DVR
Sony DVD Changer (I'll check the model #)
Toshiba HD-A1
SoundKing 12ga Speaker Wire
Behringer EP2500 Amp
DIY 15" SS RL-P15 subwoofer

Planned:
DIY WTMW Center and TMWW Mains (Parts in hand)
DIY Modula MT surrounds


*1999 GMC Sierra*
Kenwood Excelon KDC-X890
CDT Audio CL-61A 6.5" Component Set in front door
Aura RPM4200 50w x 4 bridged to CL-61A's
Waiting for an amp and sub


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You must be a gamer Jim... nice setup you got.

Looking forward to seeing that sub finished.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'm not that into games, but my kids are. I'm only into simulations like Gran Turismo. Tourist Trophy is really great, but I never have time to play. 

The first version of the sub will be a simple sealed enclosure. Then again, if the SPL is enough, I may just stick with that. My original plan was to have an IB setup with 4 15". If I don't have it in this house, I'll definitely have it in the next. HT will definitely be a factor in the next house.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Added link to sub build-up thread.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I'm up to date now.


----------

